# Bobcat runs but won't move



## nosworc

I bought a bobcat 450 from my nephew. The motor starts and runs well. I just can't get the bucket to go up and down, and I can't drive it either. I removed the solenoid (in front of the seat) and held the pin up with vice grips. I can drive it like that, but still can't move the bucket. I'm wondering if there is some kind of interlock I'm missing. It seems to be an electrical problem, but I'm not sure. This is my first bobcat. Thanks


----------



## raceyz125

Is there a BIC(Bobcat Interlock Control System) on this model? How about a seat bar? 
If you lower the seat bar, does the BIC unlock? You can here is when it happens?


----------



## nosworc

Yes, there is a seat bar. When I lower it, what should I be hearing when it unlocks? Is this the only interlock that could be holding it out?


----------



## KAG

*Skid Steers*

http://www.skidsteerforum.com

just a suggestion that might help you


----------



## raceyz125

When I lower my seat bar on my S130 it clicks then I cant move it until I click the "green" button, then sounds like it unlocks then it is operational. Not sure if your model has an BIC unlock button(green button).

Sounds like the seat bar is not triggering an a switch that releases or triggers the BIC


----------



## nosworc

Thanks. That gives me a place to start looking. There is a box behind the left shoulder of the seat with green light indications. I need to see if every light is coming on, I think.
I'll post back what I find. Thanks again, guys, for the help.


----------



## oh8chevy2500

if theres a box over ur left shoulder you need to have the seat bar down and parking brake off before pressin the green soft button under the ignition key you will hear a click...move forward like 3 inches and you will hear everything disengage if u dont move forward first the machine will stall out i run a 463 for sidewalks and thats wat i have learned...


----------



## Kingwinter

hop in, pull down the bar, start, hit the green button by the key (can be yellow if it's an older model).

If that doesnt work, hit every button you can find.


----------



## Kingwinter

just wondering... how did u get it home if u couldn't move it?


----------



## raceyz125

nosworc

What did you find out? Can you get the bucket moving yet?

Did you ask your nephew why the bucket doen'st move??


----------



## nosworc

The way I loaded it on the trailer was to remove the solenoid (located on the floor between my legs) and pulled up on the pin and held it up with a pair of vise grips. When the solenoid engages, it's supposed to pull up and hold the pin. I bench tested the solenoid, and it does work. Anyway, that allowed me to drive it up on the trailer. Haven't been able to work on it this week, but I'm off work tomorrow, and plan to work on it then. Have not been able to get in touch with my nephew. He just sort of comes and goes. I'll post any success or failures. Thanks, Steve.


----------



## nosworc

Well, I got it working. I didn't have any lights on at the BIC box, so started looking for a fuse. Found the 10 amp fuse blown and replaced it. That was it. Everything seems to be working now. Had one blown hydraulic hose too, but I replaced it yesterday. Now I need to replace the tires, and install the grapple on the bucket. I'm not sure how to work that, so if I get stuck, I'll start a new thread. Thanks for the help with this one! You guys gave me a place to start looking. Kind of embarrassing it was so simple, but, oh well.


----------



## raceyz125

Glad to hear you got it working, without having to dump a ton on money at it. Grapple should be no problems. Not sure if your bobcat has extra hydraulic hookups, they should be on the left hand side. hook them up, good to go.

Kipp


----------



## nicksdad1901

My Bobcat 5600 parking brake switch is broken hand wire just hanging can I jump the wires out just to move it to a safe spot


----------



## seville009

Is the wire simply broken? If so, you can just splice it back together for now. Can buy at the hardware store a little splice tube - put both ends of the broken wire in (strip back some of the insulation) and crimp it tight. Put a little electrical tape around it too.


----------



## ResNav

Hi. New to site so sorry if I make a mistake. 

I own a 453 F series. It starts fine. The lights all work in the control box and then after a few minutes the valve light starts flickering and the arm\bucket doesn't move unless i restart the machine. Then sometimes the traction light will go off after the valve light does. The red 10 fuse blew a few times. Thoughts?


----------



## Philbilly2

ResNav said:


> Hi. New to site so sorry if I make a mistake.
> 
> I own a 453 F series. It starts fine. The lights all work in the control box and then after a few minutes the valve light starts flickering and the arm\bucket doesn't move unless i restart the machine. Then sometimes the traction light will go off after the valve light does. The red 10 fuse blew a few times. Thoughts?


Sounds like you have a short in your wiring.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> Sounds like you have a short in your wiring.


Agreed. Without proper voltage they go on lock down...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Sounds like you have a short in your wiring.


Enough of the short jokes fella!


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Enough of the short jokes fella!


----------



## Mike_PS

alright, no need to go any further off topic


----------

